# Pet Portraits with a Difference



## trueimage (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello all!

Just to let everybody know about True Image Fine Art. I create hand painted and hand drawn portraits of pets, family, wildlife and anything that interestests me really.

I have just joined this wonderful forum and hope to learn a lot and become a part of this lovely community. As an introduction to my services I would like to offer all Pet Forums members a *10% off every artwork*! But hurry, because the offer is only valid *until the end of February 2011*!
I'm looking forward to hearing from you :thumbup:

Below are some examples of my work. You can find more information on the True Image website here. I work in graphite pencil and in acrylic:


----------

